# technosquare looking for 95-96 model test car for extended rev limiter



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, Technosquare is looking for a 4th Gen Maxima (95-96) model Maxima to work on the extended rev limiter for our cars. I would guess if you have a 97 maxima and have a 96 ecu that would do as well. If we can get a tester, they can figure this out, and everyone else with technosquare ecu's can send theirs in and have the rev limiter extended for 150 dollars. 

They are located in Torrance, CA. 

Danny says: 

It would be nice for the car to be stock, but I'm sure there isn't many running around. So minor bolt ons, intake, exhaust, Y pipe is ok. NO Force Induction. We have to find the rev limiter which can take us anywhere from a few hours to a few days. Takes about an hour or so to setup our equipment into the car, that's why we need the car to be here for a few days if we needed. 

technosquare contact info: 

Contact Person: Danny Lee 
email: [email protected] 
website: http://www.technosquareinc.com/ 
Address: 
TECHNOSQUARE, Inc. 
22521 S.Normandie Ave., 
Torrance, CA 90501


----------

